
Mastodon politics: “Censorship” and ignoring others and the role of safe spaces - smacktoward
https://blog.xomg.net/mastodon-politics.html#mastodon-politics
======
wu-ikkyu
Per the HN posting guidelines:

>anything that gratifies one's intellectual curiosity.

Did anyone have their intellect gratified by reading this? The post seems like
an emotional/hateful rage rather than anything of intellectual value. Not the
type of thing I care to see in a place like HN.

